# Cooking for Christmas...



## Kayteuk (Dec 12, 2008)

I am really wracking my brain with what to cook...

I was thinking of:

Roast chicken with stuffing
Leeks
Roast Potatoes
Carrots
Roast Parsnips
Sausages wrapped in Bacon
Asparagus
Boiled Leeks
Gravy and Stuffing

What is everyone else cooking and how do you cook it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Never cooked for Christmas before so I am really nervous. But very very excited! I am going to pick up some new Pots and Pans to cook it all in.


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 12, 2008)

Yorkshire Puddings, I know they're not traditional for Christmas but we have them


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats that thing where you heat up the top and inside of the oven right?? Sorry only heard of it in conversation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My Mom does all the Holiday cooking...Thank goodness!! I rarely have to do it...Maybe 2-3 times in the past 15 years 

No but really that sound like a great meal plan .. Pumpkin pie is always a dessert fav for the Winter Holidays


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 12, 2008)

I have started to really enjoy cooking and I am doing a few evening classes next year in Cookery . I have a question for US/Virginia residents.
*Where ....Do i get...Parsnips?!*

I went to walmart and farm fresh and no where sells them! I was looking to see if you guys had any home delivery companies in the US that deliver fresh fruit and veg...And no where sells them :-(

Roast parsnip is a Christmas tradition and I want to keep it up when I go there this Christmas.


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 12, 2008)

A traditional Christmas (eve) dinner at my house includes:

Roast turkey with stuffing
Gravy
Mashed potatoes
Glazed carrots (brown sugar, butter, spices)
Brussell sprouts (butter, salt)
Cranberry sauce
Pickles (sweet cukes, dill cukes and onions)
Pumpkin Pie and whipped cream
Wine  =)

Christmas day brunch is:

Scrambled eggs
Cubed potato hash browns (parsley, garlic, basil)
Fruit salad (heavy on the pineapple and strawberries)
Mini quiches
Bacon and sausage
Coffee with Bailey's and whipped cream

Then we eat leftovers for Christmas day dinner.  =)


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 12, 2008)

My grandma does all the cooking.  
We always have:
- One giant turkey (there is 15 of us after all)
- Mashed potatoes
- Carrots
- Mashed turnip
- Peas
- Fresh bread (made by my aunt)
- Real Turkey gravy made from the drippings
- Stuffing from scratch
- Apple Pie
- Mincemeat pie
- Rice pudding
- Ice cream

That's also pretty much what we have (minus the pies and pudding) on Thanksgiving.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 12, 2008)

Well since I'm living away from home ( I'm a Marine wife stuck far from home in no whereville away from my family) I have no choice but to cook Christmas dinner for my husband and my 2 girls.Which sucks because I like big huge family dinners that I don't cook haha.

 My husband is American (German) and I am Dominican so its very hard coming up with dinner . He wants Turkey, ham, mashed potato with gravy stuffing ...like it's Thanksgiving..the remix... and then like typical desserts. 

ME not so much in my family we eat... PERNIL ( roasted pork I think)
 Pollo asado o al horno (roast chicken or chicken cooked in oven) 
arroz con guandules ( rice with guandules haha I don't know how to say it in English ) we have different types of salad (which I don't eat so I wont make) and we have Pan Telera which is a bread followed by fruits and desserts. I know im missing some things but I cant remember right now.

Also to make things harder n the Dominican tradition we eat on Noche Buena/ Christmas Eve my husband eats on Christmas day sooooo.... Im still working on what heck im going to be doing.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 12, 2008)

I am going to my better half's grandparents house on Christmas Eve for cioppino!!! YUMMYY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am usually elbow deep in red sauce, haha.

Then Christmas day will be with my family & I will be cooking a prime rib and the rest of the family will bring the sides!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I have started to really enjoy cooking and I am doing a few evening classes next year in Cookery . I have a question for US/Virginia residents.
*Where ....Do i get...Parsnips?!*

I went to walmart and farm fresh and no where sells them! I was looking to see if you guys had any home delivery companies in the US that deliver fresh fruit and veg...And no where sells them :-(

Roast parsnip is a Christmas tradition and I want to keep it up when I go there this Christmas._

 
Did you try Whole Foods? I've never actually looked in the Whole Foods stores for parsnips, but I know they usually have a lot of things that you can't find in normal grocery stores. You could always call them and ask before you make the trip! Whole Foods Market: Natural and Organic Grocery There's a bunch in VA.

Hope you find them!


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 12, 2008)

Awww man! Nearest Wholefoods is 100 miles away :-( Darn it.... I guess I will have to send the bff on a quest!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 12, 2008)

i can always find parsnips here (midwest) at the regular grocery store.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL i cant believe I'm talking about Parsnips! Well its just I am cooking for my sister who's flying over with me, as mentioned a million times, shes severely autistic and has a select taste.

Rice, chicken, sausages, apples, grapes, all vegetables but she loves PARSNIPS! LOL!

I went to our local grocery and they had 3 left in the ENTIRE store! And I am cooking for 8 people this Christmas. I think I shall go in and investigate daily from when I arrive!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 12, 2008)

Toffee 8d


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 12, 2008)

We basically have the same food as Thanksgiving,but there's a lot of sweeets;like,fudge,peanutbutter balls,etc..


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 12, 2008)

On Christmas Eve we usually have lobster, shrimp, escargots, garlic bread, cheese and crackers and chocolate fondue and on Christmas we have turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, gravy, peas, homemade bread and icecream.


----------



## -moonflower- (Dec 12, 2008)

It's interesting to see how everyone's Christmas dinner differs. 
We have(there's usually 6 of us): 
Dad makes breakfast, usually prawn cocktails and bubbly, but I think it's lobster this year cause he got some cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Around 6pm we have:
Turkey (small one)
Goose (small one)
Honey glazed ham
Brussel sprouts
Carrots in creamy sauce
Gravy
Stuffing
Cranberry sauce
Roast potatoes
Mashed potatoes
Possibly some other vegetables. 

Then comes the christmas crackers and the bad joke telling, myself and my siblings trying to entertain my grandmother while my parents clear the table and get dessert ready. 

Dessert is: 
Sherry trifle
Porter cake
Plum pudding, set alight
Brandy butter and lots of booze-flavoured creams 

Then St Stephans day (day after christmas) is the leftovers, with baked beans added. The leftover mash is usually used to make potato cakes and some of us (ie, me) stick everything in a sandwich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The leftovers usually go on for days... Especially the ham cause we get a big one.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 13, 2008)

we always have ham with twice baked potatoes and on christmas eve. Then on christmas morning my mom makes a reealyyy good casserole with sausage, eggs, chese, and bread. its delish.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 13, 2008)

You guys are feeding me so full of ideas! I think I may just get up at 6am and cook everything you guys suggested...But I may have leftovers until 2009!!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_Well since I'm living away from home (  

ME not so much in my family we eat... PERNIL ( roasted pork I think)
 Pollo asado o al horno (roast chicken or chicken cooked in oven) 
arroz con guandules ( rice with guandules haha I don't know how to say it in_

 
they are called  pigeon peas. I am so use to eating on noche buena but my hubby is jamaican so they do it on christmas day.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 13, 2008)

we're having
prime rib roast beef
gravey 
mash potatoes
carrots
cresent rolls
peas 
ceasar salade

and for dsert a mix of little goodies; shortbreads, cranberry stuff, cut outs, rumballs, peanut butter sqaures, magic bars
andddd
chocolate molten cake! YUM!!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 14, 2008)

Aww, you guys are all going hard out.

Hopefully it'll be sunny here on Christmas day and we'll just have a barbecue and some salads! I can't be effed cooking a roast and stuff for just three (myself, the bf and my mum). Dessert is where the real effort will go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trifle, pavlova, brandy snaps (OMG YUM), different fruit salads, ohhh yeah.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

man i dont even like christmas dinner. We always have the saaaaaaaame thing: honey ham, mac n cheese (homemade) and like, vegetables n stuff. I dont think it ever changes. Im not a big fan of ham anymore, mac n cheese isnt special since we do have it throughout the year. I mean everything is tasty but daaaaaamn. This is one familytradition that I am going to change when I have kids: Ill probably make turkey or chicken instead, mashed potatoes, etc. I like thanksgiving dinner way more than christmas.

Christmas dinner is low key at my house. But we do have sweet potato pie for dessert OMG....love it!!!

We seem to never really eat breakfast though. We get up, have coffee while we open gifts, then part our separate ways until dindin. (weird?) I tried to start the tradition of my mom making french toast in the AM, which she did like twice...maybe she'll do it this year lol


----------



## Brie (Dec 14, 2008)

Last year I did Coconut prawns, bacon wrapped scallops, we roasted pork and i think three salads. This year?? I'm at a loss. If you like scallops the bacon wrapped ones are fabulous.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 15, 2008)

*On Christmas Eve:*

Fondue Bourgiugnon (really really high quality steak cooking in oil, with traditional Swiss sauces)
Cheese Fondue 
Garlic bread
Pickles and olives
My mum's punch (basically frozen cranberry juice mixed with Sprite instead of water)
And of course, wine.

*Christmas Morning:*

Sourdough waffles

*Christmas Day:*

Turkey
Gravy
Stuffing
Cranberry sauce
Mashed potatoes
Onions and carrots baked in a casserole dish with butter and water
Tons of different salads
Brussel sprouts
Usually some sort of steamed veggies
Trifle
Pies

When I was a kid I spent both with my mum's family (my family, and the families of her brother and one of her sisters, as well as my grandma) and whoever was related to any of the regulars who was in the area. We adopted a lot of randoms too, if anyone had a friend who wanted to tag along for Christmas Eve especially. The last three or four years my bf and I spend Christmas Eve at my parents' place and then go to his parents' place for Christmas Day.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2008)

Nutmeg! My mom makes a punch every christmas eve as well....its cranberry juice, and ginger ale and orange sherbert. Mmmmmmm so good! and we have wheat thin crackers and port wine cheese spread every xmas eve too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mom said shes gonna make this on xmas morning: (its a recipe my friend made)
tater tots, all mashed up in a pan, with sour cream, shredded cheddar cheese all over it, then u pour melted butter on top and bake it. Omg it was SO good! If anyone wants the exact recipe, let me know!


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 16, 2008)

I am smuggling so much food in my suitcase, I have custard, tinned mushy peas, and loads of British food for my friends in the USA. Oh dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as its not veg, fruit, fish or meat its okay


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol, you Brits and your mushy peas.

Rebecca, cranberry juice makes the best punch if you mix it with something carbonated. My mum also adds sliced lemon and orange. Sooooo good.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Lol, you Brits and your mushy peas.
_

 
Ohhh I have got more than that in there...
Mushy Peas
Cranberry Jared sauce
Apple sauce
Reggae reggae sauce
Yorkshire pudding batter
Ambrosia custard (tinned)
Chocolate
Gravy granules (British gravy style!)
Chip shop style batter powder
Sticky toffee pudding in a tin 
Tea
Little sachets with recipies for Cottage pie and Shepards pie (and powder for them in)

I will think of the other things later, most are tinned or Jars so I can take them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friends want a "british" christmas and since my sister is coming with me I may as well take some of this stuff!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 17, 2008)

We are doing:

- Sprial smoked ham with glaze (had this for Thanksgiving and it was so good that we ate left overs for 3 days straight)
- Either Pan Haggerty, Dauphins or Bourbonnais pie (potato dishes)
- Brocolli souffle 
- Mini brioches 
- Maybe a salad, but I don't know.  It doesn't fit into the theme of 'starch and meat overload'.

For dessert, I am thinking about making pumpkin bread pudding with carmel sauce and vanilla ice cream.  I plan on using brioche in the bread pudding.  

My God I am hungry now.  All I can think of atm is brioche.  Can you tell I love the stuff?


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 17, 2008)

Mac whore can you post the recipie for..

"- Sprial smoked ham with glaze (had this for Thanksgiving and it was so good that we ate left overs for 3 days straight)" and the  Mini brioche??  Looking for new things to do!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Mac whore can you post the recipie for..

"- Sprial smoked ham with glaze (had this for Thanksgiving and it was so good that we ate left overs for 3 days straight)" and the  Mini brioche??  Looking for new things to do!_

 
The ham is the easy part.  I get it at Costco and it is THE BEST ham that DH and I have ever had.  There is a company in the US called Honey Baked Ham or something like that, that a lot of people rave about.  Honestly, the Costco ham blows theirs away and it is much less expensive.  It's precooked and  comes with the glaze, btw.  You just pop it in the oven for like 45 min - 1 hour to reheat and voila.  It is super easy, so you have more time for other dishes.  It is the perfect smokey, slightly sweet flavour.  The glaze hardens a bit too.  

It comes in red foil with a black net over it.  It is 'Kirkland' brand (one of Costco's).

You do have to have a membership to shop at Costco.  I think it like $40/year.  I love Costco though, so it's worth it.  Here are the US locations: Find a United States Costco Warehouse 

Here's the bread pudding recipe.  It comes from Epicurious.com (great site). Pumpkin Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce Recipe at Epicurious.com.  I use homemade brioche for the bread.  I will post the brioche recipe shortly.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 18, 2008)

I found the ham and have just ordered some! Its like $64.99 (which I thought was good!), but there will be enough left overs for lots of other things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 24, 2008)

8:04 am....I have started to peel the veggies for christmas day! Grrr :-O Sooo jet lagged...


----------

